# Alternative for Izotope Match EQ and Pro-Q 3 ?



## nuyo (May 25, 2021)

I don't have Logic but I'm curious if there are other Plugins that do the same or a similiar thing ?


----------



## Tralen (May 25, 2021)

TDR Slick EQ M, Slick EQ GE and Nova GE have the Smart Ops:


I believe that is the same principle behind Mastering the Mix's Mixroom as well.


----------



## rudi (May 25, 2021)

Voxengo Curve EQ:









Video - Voxengo CurveEQ - Voxengo


Related video for Voxengo CurveEQ - Equalizer Plugin - Mastering, Splines




www.voxengo.com





IK Multimedia T-RackS 5 Master Match:



Izotope Ozone 9 Match EQ:









How to Use Match EQ in Ozone 9


Learn all the ways you can use the new Match EQ module for audio mastering in Ozone 9 to bring the tone and vibe of your favorite artists to your music.




www.izotope.com


----------



## Markrs (May 25, 2021)

No so much EQs as spectral dynamics but does a similar thing:








ProAudioDSP DSM V3


Pro Audio DSP DSM V3 is a unique, spectral multiband processor. Capture the characteristics of any source, and apply it to any other sound. Incredible Mastering Tool!




www.plugin-alliance.com




Can be pretty cheap during the PA sales (<$25)









MSpectralDynamics


A revolution in audio processing. Flattens the spectrum



www.meldaproduction.com




More expensive but pretty advanced.

As for actual EQs








MAutoDynamicEq


The most powerful and flexible dynamic EQ



www.meldaproduction.com




I'm pretty sure you can do it with this (I might be wrong). You can also track EQ to the fundamental and harmonics of a sound


----------



## R. Soul (May 25, 2021)

BassRoom and MixRoom are my favorite EQ match plugins.








Plugins For Music Producers


Audio plugins by Mastering The Mix help music producers get their music sounding better than ever! Download the free trials today.




www.masteringthemix.com





The closest to Pro-Q3 is probably Slate Infinity EQ, but it's not quite a fully featured.


----------

